# Pen Disassembly



## wdcav1952 (Sep 21, 2004)

Does anyone have any input as to how to disassembly an El Grande pen?  I had a fountain pen break where the nib screws into the lower tube.  I  have the disassembly of slimlines down to a science, but am at a loss as to how to carefully break down an El Grande.

Thanks in advance,

William


----------

